# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Giáo trình cấu trúc máy tính

## gamevui5k

*Chương 1.* Kiến trúc cơ bản của máy tính
*Chương 2.* Bus và truyên thông tin trong máy tính
*Chương 3.* Bộ nhớ
*Chương 4.* Các phương pháp Vào-Ra dữ liệu
*Chương 5.* Các thiết bị ngoại vi


http://www.mediafire.com/?zyj0yglnoy2

----------


## vftravel

cảm ơn diễn đàn đã cho mình tài liệu này![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## hoangchuot

Có nút "cảm ơn" đấy bạn, sao bạn không bấm nhỉ

----------

